# I don't think it's a Mercury...but the price??



## mickeyc (Aug 4, 2015)

http://nmi.craigslist.org/atq/5098508466.html

I have my old Mercury wagon, vintage 1940.


Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2015)

locomotion said:


> if you don't like the price, you don't have to buy it




On the flipsiide if you put a stupid price on something don't expect to sell it. Oh yea and expect ridicule! V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 5, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> On the flipsiide if you put a stupid price on something don't expect to sell it. Oh yea and expect ridicule! V/r Shawn





*Exactly!  We're all expected to bite our tongue or 'censor' ourselves when people essentially wage a war on 
our wallets?  Antique, vintage collectibles have Values.....not always etched in stone, but especially in the bike hobby, there is a pretty good 
yard stick on stuff.  When you price something at 3 times the value, you are essentially trying to rip some one off.*


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2015)

It ok to criticize an ad on CL. It is tacky to criticize someones price on the "for sale and trade " section of the Cabe. Its an ad someone posted and didnt know who the seller is so it should be open to discussion.


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 5, 2015)

locomotion said:


> if you don't like the price, you don't have to buy it




I was really just asking if the price was even in the ballpark for a wagon like that.  I understand you can ask what ever you want for anything you are selling.  Also curious if it was really a Mercury?  Doesn't look like mine, which I had posted on here previously.
Locomotion....didn't realize it was your wagon....only explanation for your response.

Mike


----------

